# I got a box today



## 37fleetwood (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll get it assembled tomorrow and post more photos
Scott


----------



## Aeropsycho (Dec 9, 2008)

*Crickets...I HEAR CRICKETS!!!*

I guess people don't care anymore for awesome bikes like that!!!

J A M I E


----------



## Aeropsycho (Dec 9, 2008)

*friend....*

I found this PIC...

J A M I E


----------



## JOEL (Dec 9, 2008)

Awesome indeed... I was waiting for the rest of the pix.


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 9, 2008)

....MASTER!:eek:


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 9, 2008)

..i am sorry...but this song goes with that bike... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZnscZGpOlk


----------



## jdw (Dec 9, 2008)

*me, too..*

"I was waiting for the rest of the pix."

I probably woulda been up very late last night unpacking!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 9, 2008)

sorry guys, it rained the next day off an on all day so I didn't get to it I'll take it to the park tomorrow and get better photos of it. the guy who had it painted it to make it look better in photos but in real life the paint looks horrible. half of the tank is rotted to pieces and is only held together with that aluminum tape. it has issues but still is amazing. the frame as promised looks to be totally legit and original. I'm very happy with it.
Scott


----------



## sensor (Dec 9, 2008)

glad to see you got it 
cant wait to see some good pictures!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 11, 2008)

I didn't make it to the park, but I took a few photos in the yard. not great but here they are.
Scott


----------



## akikuro (Dec 11, 2008)

Congrats on a fantastic addition. Is the chainguard in original shape or was it re-chromed? Looks amazing.


----------



## supper15fiets (Dec 11, 2008)

what can you tell about the serial number ...?


----------



## sensor (Dec 11, 2008)

okay....im officially jealous :eek:


----------

